# Masquerade party ideas



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm looking for ideas for a masquerade party. Besides the obvious masks and such, what about decorations, favors and any other ideas? I have to recycle as much as possible from my haunt from previous years, but I was thinking about a haunted - Gothic / Victorian theme.

For a little background as to why you can look at my post Here.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I would say fabrics with damask patterns on it. Antique items such as candelabras, frames, etc... from estate sales. For ideas that people may not think about, look at the mask scenes in Eyes Wide Shut.

EDIT: I just read the linked post. I give y'all my best and a big hug to the wife. My friend's mother had a rare form of T-cell lymphnode cancer, or something like that, did chemo and has been in remission for 7 or 8 years now. Her attitude was "I'm going to kick its ass...", "I'm going to beat it..." and I think an over the top high spirits/hopes. I see that 3 years have slipped by and nothing catastrophic so... again, all my best.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Lord Homicide. It's been a while since I saw that movie. I know the scenes were heavily influenced by Venetian masquerade balls. I'll keep my eyes open for candelabra. The floor standing ones can be pricy, but I made one a few years ago using a curbies chandelier and a lamp base. So I might try to repeat that.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Psyko,
Also check out _The Masque of the Red Death_ with Vincent Price for some masquerade ball ideas. A visually stunning ball set during the times of the Great Plague.

I think it's still on Netflix Instant if you have it.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

psyko99 said:


> Thanks Lord Homicide. It's been a while since I saw that movie. I know the scenes were heavily influenced by Venetian masquerade balls. I'll keep my eyes open for candelabra. The floor standing ones can be pricy, but I made one a few years ago using a curbies chandelier and a lamp base. So I might try to repeat that.


Yeah the floor candelabras are expensive (I've found out through helping my fiancee plan the wedding - haha). You could also rent them if you really needed some.


----------



## EerieEstate (Jul 11, 2009)

Not sure what your thoughts are on using the store bought scene setters but they came out with a great gothic one last year. They are effective in transforming a space rather quickly into a 'theme'. Toss in some related props like the suggested candelabra's, creative fabrics... some accent lamps/pictures, well, you get the idea.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

EerieEstate said:


> Not sure what your thoughts are on using the store bought scene setters but they came out with a great gothic one last year. They are effective in transforming a space rather quickly into a 'theme'. Toss in some related props like the suggested candelabra's, creative fabrics... some accent lamps/pictures, well, you get the idea.


I do have several different scene setters which I've used for a couple of years. Some are a little worse for wear. I usually try to pick them up after Halloween or sometimes Oriental Trading hase them on clearance over the summer. I do have some following eye portraits I made as well as a ghost mirror I made as well that I put up around the house. I'm not the best interior decorator. I build things, I rely on my wife and daughter for the decorating


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Some other movies with good masquerade ball scenes are The Haunted Mansion, Knight's Tale, Labyrinth, Phantom of the Opera, and a kind of cheesy one in Van Helsing. I'm sure that there are quite a few others out there too. I forgot to mention the more modern ball in Hocus Pocus. 
To be honest, I think that if you have a band or a DJ booth/platform, etc., that if you have them (the band) or the Booth decked out in the style you want the "ball" to be, and then just leave an open space for people to dance, the rest will be easy. You can do some decorations that reflect the desired style and time period, and make the food display(s) as fancy and period as you like, beyond that, it's really about the guests coming in costume and getting into the theme. Floor standing candelabras are great, but they take up floor space, and if you are going to have lit candles in/on it, then you have a hazard to deal with. If you want that kind of look in your room, change out the bulbs, and or put in a dimmer switch to dim the lights down to the level of light candles would provide.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Fontgeek. Those movies do have great scenes. I'll have to revisit them. I like the idea about having the band or DJ dress in the theme. My son has a Jazz combo and I might ask them and we have a relative who is a DJ who's offered in the past. So many possibilities... Now, we just have to begin firming things up, Halloween comes up faster than we expect.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can always pick a non-traditional theme, maybe something like Young Frankenstein, Rocky Horror Picture Show, Corpse Bride, The Addams Family, etc. Shows or movies people know and like well enough that they can create a costume to fit the theme without any real stress or discomfort. That kind of thing lets you change the show/theme from year to year so that it stays fresh. You can also project the movie or an episode of the show up for people to watch or as a backdrop to the party. An Addams Family Reunion party would be a blast. Between younger generations who've just discovered the show, us old farts who watched it when it came out, and those who've only seen the movie(s), you end up with an easy theme to deal with. Especially because you can use any and all odd or quirky props you may have.
If you can get ahold of them, you should read the original funnies/comic drawings of the great Charles Addams. There's so much wild stuff there that you would never run out of possibilities for odd props or characters.


----------

